# Alum Sunday 1-30



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

This is in the hardwater section as well...

Sunday I was thinking about getting some guys together and meeting up at Cheshire Market around noon and hitting somewhere on the lake. Maybe new Galena cove. I have 3 guys that have not been out before that are interested in going. With the tackle donations from FishinTechnician I should be able to outfit all three. Anyone else interested in getting out with us? I might even spring for a couple pizza's after it's all over.

It would be a good chance for everyone to learn a little and get some new guys "hooked".


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I will be out there! I don't know if I can make it by noon though but I will be at Galena cove Sunday.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Good stuff. I will be in a black carhart camo bibs and an orange bucket. I will be the guy that is pretending to know what he is doing lol.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

That sounds like a good plan, but the fish haven't been cooperating a lot lately FWIW. At least for me they haven't and I've been putting some time on the lake. I'll be at it again tonight, tomorrow night, and Sunday... stay tuned...


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I will be out there Sunday but not till around 1pm or so and will fish till dark. I have a green Eskimo shanty with and OFG flag on the back. I will be glad to help anyone wanting to learn.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Bonecrusher, Ill be there, But probobly be fishing before noon, got tommorrow off and sat. sun, might try different cove tommorrow or sat, but an hitting Galena sun. It has been real slow there, hopefully they turn on this weekend. Good luck.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be in Gelena cove also on Sunday... Joining the normals...


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I used to ice fish some big game in Northern MN... So far my experience down here has been less than comparable. i know there are good populations in this lake I will try to come out learn from you locals...


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Maybe if we spaced everyone out Sunday in the Galena cove at certain area we would cove more area and see where the fish are biting. Seems like we are are clumped in one area?


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Dre- That was my thoughts exactly. I will be bringing 10+ tip ups. I use them to scout areas as well. Looks like there will be 3 + me. I plan on trying to cover some ground with these guys as well.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

I plan on going there Saturday I'll post my results.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

what's the ice thickness there now??....I may make it?? just want to know whether I'll be drilling by hand or with the gas auger


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> what's the ice thickness there now??....I may make it?? just want to know whether I'll be drilling by hand or with the gas auger


9-10" last time I was down there.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Bonecrusher said:


> Dre- That was my thoughts exactly. I will be bringing 10+ tip ups. I use them to scout areas as well. Looks like there will be 3 + me. I plan on trying to cover some ground with these guys as well.


Remember, by law, you can only have 6 tip ups in your name. The name must be on each tip up.

And From what I've heard "The Man" has been watching......


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Perchy101 said:


> Remember, by law, you can only have 6 tip ups in your name. The name must be on each tip up.
> 
> And From what I've heard "The Man" has been watching......


Thanks for the heads up. I will bring some temporary flags we can put the other guys names on.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I spoke with a Park Ranger a couple of weeks ago when i first went out down here and was told that my tip ups counted as a pole and that if I had a tip up it had to replace one of my poles? Was he full of poop?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

you are aloud 6 tip ups and 2 poles....from there web site

ICE ANGLERS may use holes no larger than 12 inches in diameter. In Lake Erie ice anglers may use holes no larger than 12 inches in width. Ice anglers may not use more than 6 tip-ups and 2 rods per person. All shelters and tip-ups must display the name and address of the owner or user in English lettering.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

jlami said:


> I spoke with a Park Ranger a couple of weeks ago when i first went out down here and was told that my tip ups counted as a pole and that if I had a tip up it had to replace one of my poles? Was he full of poop?


Yep he's full of poop...
Per their website. People I have fished with from out of state think it's crazy we can use 6 tipups and two rods on the hard water. I'm all for it though... as the fishing has been SUPER tough... at least for me.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks again for the 411... I am learaning a new state. In MN we were allowed up to 12 popups and 2 poles through the ice and 3 poles on open water. That is awesome to know. See you on the lake.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Bonecrusher said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I will bring some temporary flags we can put the other guys names on.


And right on queue... He came down and checked us out tonight..


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

You know. At first, I thought it was nice to see the WO out at the ramp back in December ( when he held my boat while I retrieved my trailer ). Then I got checked a month later ice fishing. Now I see him watching the ice fisherman every time I'm there. Jlami talks to the uneducated park officer, who apparently can not read, and is told tip-ups count against rods? Give me a friggen break! I wish these guys would put as much effort into curbing the inappropriate activity in the parking lot as they do about harrassing ice anglers. For Christmas sake, they never check anybody in the summer!!!!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

jlami said:


> I spoke with a Park Ranger a couple of weeks ago when i first went out down here and was told that my tip ups counted as a pole and that if I had a tip up it had to replace one of my poles? Was he full of poop?


He was incorrect - or you misunderstood him.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Muskarp said:


> I wish these guys would put as much effort into curbing the inappropriate activity in the parking lot as they do about harrassing ice anglers.


That's exactly what I feel about it, I mean really...anyone dragging their butt out in this crap to catch a fish and they got nothing better then to come ball bust you. Come on man!


----------



## ERFishers (Dec 16, 2010)

Ill be at cheshire around noon sunday or ill already be on the ice.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I believe your wish came true last night... Cruised through Galena just to see if anyone was on the ice while waiting for the Pizza to be done for 'family night' I will be damned if there was not a Park Officer and 2 Delaware County Sheriff's giving some pour people a hell of a time!!!! You wished it upon them... haha


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

jlami said:


> I believe your wish came true last night... Cruised through Galena just to see if anyone was on the ice while waiting for the Pizza to be done for 'family night' I will be damned if there was not a Park Officer and 2 Delaware County Sheriff's giving some pour people a hell of a time!!!! You wished it upon them... haha


Bad Boys - Bad Boys - Whatcha gonna do - when they come for you! Next time look for the Film Crew.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh yeahn I don't remember who told me that Cheshire had the best pizza in town but, THANKS! That place is awesome!!


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

Josh, that was me! You're welcome!! I was in Chesire Market last night too pounding some cold ones with a couple buddies....I wish I would have seen you or been paying attention.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I saw them there as well. Man that park ranger needs to hit the gym (350+). I'm not sure that those were the type I was referring to. The kind I was talking about usually seem to operate during daylight hours. Trolling from one lot to the next, following any XY chromosomed individual and parking right next to them in an empty lot.
But hey, a park officer and a WO running their vehicles for five hours watching one ice fisherman do nothing wrong is tax dollars well spent!!!!!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I am interested to see if they are there tomorrow. They have to watch this site.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

CaptKC said:


> Josh, that was me! You're welcome!! I was in Chesire Market last night too pounding some cold ones with a couple buddies....I wish I would have seen you or been paying attention.


Wish i would have seen you in there too... I would have killed a couple of beers instead of drove around the lake waiting for my pie to be done?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Bonecrusher said:


> I am interested to see if they are there tomorrow. They have to watch this site.


They will be out and about tomorrow for sure, just got back from Alum and saw the game warden checking everyone fishing. I been at Alum fishing the last 5 days and have seen the Game Warden out and about also teaming up with some of the Park rangers.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

CaptKC said:


> I was in Chesire Market last night too pounding some cold ones with a couple buddies....I wish I would have seen you or been paying attention.


Where you there with your best buddy POND PRO aka Pro angler? Have not seen him on the site... Is he still trolling carrots while wearing his lucky rainbow shirt?


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

Just got off alum, drilled 25 holes and pulled ZERO fish. Didnt even mark one. Drove by Galena and talked to Perchy and he had the same success at that time. Did not see a Warden or park ranger either!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Muskarp said:


> I saw them there as well. Man that park ranger needs to hit the gym (350+). I'm not sure that those were the type I was referring to. The kind I was talking about usually seem to operate during daylight hours. Trolling from one lot to the next, following any XY chromosomed individual and parking right next to them in an empty lot.
> But hey, a park officer and a WO running their vehicles for five hours watching one ice fisherman do nothing wrong is tax dollars well spent!!!!!


HAHAHA, Dont doubt the fat people... we can still move pretty quick, it's getting it all to stop that is the trick!!!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Ranger was waiting when I came off the ice. Asked if we caught anything and didn't ask to see the fish. Good thing I would had to show him minnows. Never seen or marked one.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Game Warden made his rounds and stopped and checked all of us....

Caught a bunch of fish today after sun down but all short crappies....


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Fishingislife said:


> Where you there with your best buddy POND PRO aka Pro angler? Have not seen him on the site... Is he still trolling carrots while wearing his lucky rainbow shirt?


He is still waiting on you to accept his bet on a "little" tournament between you two. Everybody noticed you got a little quiet when he challenged you:chicken:.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, the mudpuppies started biting about 2:30am. That is by far the weirdest looking thing i have ever seen!!! And I have been to the eelpout festival on Leech Lake...

If you do not know what that is google it real quick! I am confidant you will put it on your bucketlist.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Perchy I'm glad to didn't say you were slaying monster slabs. We didn't take a light so when it started getting dark we hung it up. Thanks to the guy walking out with the pizza you made me remember the smell from the bait store.


----------



## ERFishers (Dec 16, 2010)

Went out from noon to about 3 yesterday. ended up with about 7 gills. gave one away. 18ft of water.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Quackpot and grandson 
Hoffman24
ERfisher and 2 buddies

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice meeting you out there Bonecrusher. You guys seemed to be doing pretty well on the crappie. Any size to them?


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I think ER managed 1 12in the rest were all right around 10. I got the crappie skunk. Just the one fish for me. It was nice to meet you to actually met a few pretty good guys out there and learned alot! Best thing I learned is you can get pizza delivered on the ice!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Bonecrusher said:


> I think ER managed 1 12in the rest were all right around 10. I got the crappie skunk. Just the one fish for me. It was nice to meet you to actually met a few pretty good guys out there and learned alot! Best thing I learned is you can get pizza delivered on the ice!
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


You know next time I'm down there for the day i'm hitting that one up.... I'll probably throw a dozen or two minnows in on it just to see if they would do it...

I'll see you around!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I dont think perchy would leave that cove if he could get pizza delivered and fuel.... 
I bet they would deliver just about anything (beerrun) 
To bad they dont sell fish!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Darris and I were the first ones there. Never pulled a fish but had a great time. Nice meeting everyone and who knows maybe one of these days we will catch something. I should have got in the shanty and took a nap.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Great day at Alum, didn't catch nothing exciting, but I put my nephew on his first ice fish of his life and we caught about 40 gills in total (but missed many more), only one good one everything else was under 8 inches, ice was 10 inches, gills got real active after 4:30pm, waxi's on chart jigs were best in 20 FOW


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I saw that pizza being brought down to the ice and I was like man it is so warm in the shanty but that pizza is amazing, next time I'll have to snag a piece! It was fun out there, it was like an ice fishing community. Got to meet fishslim too, I'm pretty sure he has more Vibes then I do!


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

I fished from about 4-5:30 before I had to get home for supper. Got blanked. Nice meeting you Perchy, Slim and Quackpot!! Went back out around 8:30 with jlami and not a single person around. jlami picked up a small crappie and I lost a big crappie at the hole on a tip-up. Hopefully it will only get better in the coming weeks. Still looking to pull a couple of those toothy critters through the ice sometime.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

I was there Saturday from 11:30 AM until 4 AM on Sunday morning. We managed 16 keepers counting the 4 that Perchy gave us. We had to of caught 30 of them at 8 3/4". Game warden only came down that one time during the day and just checked licenses.

What are you guys talking about Perchy needing to have pizza delivered? He brought the pizza oven with him on Saturday. Cooked it right up in his shanty. Next weekend he'll be out there with a satellite dish mounted on top it.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

hang_loose said:


> He is still waiting on you to accept his bet on a "little" tournament between you two. Everybody noticed you got a little quiet when he challenged you:chicken:.


ha no i am good! He probably catch a bunch of POND fish and try to sneak them over and say he caught them at Alum creek.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

My brother and I poked around at the marina Sunday afternoon until dusk. Only had one bite, about half an hour before we left. Good thing my wife wasn't waiting for fresh meat to cook for supper--waxie soup doesn't appeal to me. We'll be out again somewhere, probably after the coming blow is done.

andesangler


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

AnglinAddict said:


> I was there Saturday from 11:30 AM until 4 AM on Sunday morning. We managed 16 keepers counting the 4 that Perchy gave us. We had to of caught 30 of them at 8 3/4". Game warden only came down that one time during the day and just checked licenses.
> 
> What are you guys talking about Perchy needing to have pizza delivered? He brought the pizza oven with him on Saturday. Cooked it right up in his shanty. Next weekend he'll be out there with a satellite dish mounted on top it.


Hmm... Don't give me anymore ideas...  (If only I could somehow figure out how to fit that into the sled....

Glad you got some more slabs on the ice after I left.... Hopefully see you all again soon!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

AnglinAddict said:


> I was there Saturday from 11:30 AM until 4 AM on Sunday morning. We managed 16 keepers counting the 4 that Perchy gave us. We had to of caught 30 of them at 8 3/4". Game warden only came down that one time during the day and just checked licenses.
> 
> What are you guys talking about Perchy needing to have pizza delivered? He brought the pizza oven with him on Saturday. Cooked it right up in his shanty. Next weekend he'll be out there with a satellite dish mounted on top it.


I was the lone guy that wandered across the cove to see how you guys were doing at about 2:30am... Got back and had a dam mud puupy on the tip up.

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1149437&posted=1#post1149437#ixzz1Cenp21u5


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

It was good meeting you Jlami. It started snowing right after you left. You had to of been cold sitting on a bucket at 2AM. I don't care how small our "Clown" shanty was it kept us warm. I caught a mud puppy on a tip up too. Stinks that the only thing i've ever caught on a tip up is a nasty mud puppy.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

AnglinAddict said:


> It was good meeting you Jlami. It started snowing right after you left. You had to of been cold sitting on a bucket at 2AM. I don't care how small our "Clown" shanty was it kept us warm. I caught a mud puppy on a tip up too. Stinks that the only thing i've ever caught on a tip up is a nasty mud puppy.


It was not too bad... Layers is the trick... and if you get cold get up and move around go check your tip ups, or walk a half mile down the lake to startle the other guys stupid enough to be out that late. haha... Think I ma getting ready to head out now actually, I don't know why but I think I prefer going at night.


----------

